# Visitation



## Brother JC (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a member of the Grand Lodge of New Mexico, which has full recognition and visitation with the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of New Mexico, and according to both our regulations, all Prince Hall Grand Lodges that *they* recognize.
So the question is, if I were traveling in Texas, would I be able to visit a Prince Hall Lodge?
I ask this on this section of the forum, because I would like the viewpoints of Texas Prince Hall Brethren on the matter.

In Peace and Harmony,
Bro. JC Walker


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 4, 2012)

No you would not be able to visit in Texas as they have not passed visitation yet.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 6, 2012)

You _obligated_ to follow the regulations of the Grand Lodge's jurisdiction that you are in (i.e. Texas if you are visiting). That would be the only hang up (and it is a most important one). Sorry Brother. Most of us here would like the same thing...


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought that might be the case. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Celidonious (Jan 17, 2013)

For those that speak of wanting the same thing whats the hang up?  Understand please I am going through initiation this Sat and I just don't understand.  Also, I have done some research and see that some say it's MS fault some say PHA if we all want the same thing on the "Level".  I just don't understand.


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 17, 2013)

Celidonious said:


> For those that speak of wanting the same thing whats the hang up?



That's a $10 million question!!


----------



## tomasball (Jan 17, 2013)

According to the report of our Fraternal Relations Committee, there was a meeting scheduled between them and the PH leadership to talk about it, but the PH brethren cancelled it.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

I think there have been some other issues that are slowing things down like the Lodge opening in that country (forget where) that has its own Grand Lodge there already. That's become a pretty big deal, but I'm told that there is a lot more to the story so I'll reserve judgment for now.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2013)

trysquare said:


> I thought that might be the case. Thanks for the information.



You CAN see me though!


----------



## JFS61 (Jan 20, 2013)

scialytic said:


> I think there have been some other issues that are slowing things down like the Lodge opening in that country (forget where) that has its own Grand Lodge there already.



Ivory Coast.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 20, 2013)

I will only say that this is a dead issue and that there is more to the story then is being said online.  Just reading comments online in this and other forums leads me to believe that though many espouse a dream of masonic visitation, they really don't.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 20, 2013)

PH021211 said:


> I will only say that this is a dead issue and that there is more to the story then is being said online.  Just reading comments online in this and other forums leads me to believe that though many espouse a dream of masonic visitation, they really don't.



Seriously? That's what you believe? I'm going to go out on a limb and assume you aren't a fan of it? And secondly it will only be a dead issue when you (and others) succeed in convincing Brethren on the fence (or ignorant of the issue) that it is a dead issue. 

Guess you're (either actively, or inadvertantly) working toward step one. Good luck with keeping us in the nineteenth century ... ... ...


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 20, 2013)

scialytic said:


> Seriously? That's what youbelieve? I'm going to go out on a limb and assume you aren't a fan of it? Andsecondly it will only be a dead issue when you (and others) succeed inconvincing Brethren on the fence (or ignorant of the issue) that it is a deadissue.





scialytic said:


> Guess you're (either actively, or inadvertantly) workingtoward step one. Good luck with keeping us in the nineteenth century





scialytic said:


> According to the report of ourFraternal Relations Committee, there was a meeting scheduled between them andthe PH leadership to talk about it, but the PH brethren cancelled it.





scialytic said:


> I think there have been some otherissues that are slowing things down like the Lodge opening in that country(forget where) that has its own Grand Lodge there already. That's become apretty big deal, but I'm told that there is a lot more to the story so I'llreserve judgment for now.


Addressing quote 1: I would love to see full visitation. If you go back through some of my past posts you will find that forMasonry to live up to the obligation we should not have such divisiveness.  But just on this site many people havequestioned our legitimacy and have stated that they were not sure if we were regular.  Others have talked about the subject like itwill be a takeover or merger.  Thethought of a merger has never been mentioned. I have family in Minnesota, California and in Ohio that that enjoy fullrecognition with visitation but I canâ€™t even say much more than hello tofriends and co-workers that are members of the Grand Lodge of Texas.  
Addressing quote 2: Tell me why the meeting could not be on the level?  I could see both Fraternal RelationsCommittees meeting; I can see both Grand Masters meeting; but not our GrandMaster and your Fraternal Relations Committee. Not good protocol.
Addressing quote 3: The issue regarding the chartering ofa lodge in the Ivory Coast was and is a non-issue.  There is a lot that is not public informationthat has dominated this purported controversy but tone on this site and otherswas that this could be used to pull recognition and slow ever further anychance of progress.  This purportedcontroversy was addressed in a tyled meeting and the full story may one day betold but not by me.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 20, 2013)

Well explained. I appreciate it. I hadn't taken the time to look at your posts, but trust that what you say is true. I lived in Washington and remember distinctly looking at the website and finding a photo of both MW Grand Masters side-by-side. Not sure how it will work for Texas, but it will be interesting and most likely very unique.

I agree with you on the Ivory Coast thing.

Take-over and merger would be silly. There are completely separate and distinct history that nobody would want to give up. The main issue is *who's* jurisdiction to Texans fall under. I wonder if a shared geographic location has ever been shared, but then again most all of the U.S. has already figured it out...so most issues would be moot from that aspect.

Be positive about the whole situation. What you project *does* have an affect on the outcome. Even if it only a little--any amount of negativity will have a negative impact--however small.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

scialytic said:


> You _obligated_ to follow the regulations of the Grand Lodge's jurisdiction that you are in (i.e. Texas if you are visiting). That would be the only hang up (and it is a most important one). Sorry Brother. Most of us here would like the same thing...



+1...unfortunately that is the situation in Texas.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 22, 2013)

Change is never easy but it is the one constant of life.  Give it time brothers this is a huge shift in social phyche and will not come easy but it will come so keep up the good fight.  I have great faith in our Fratenal Relations Com. here in Texas and the Texas Prince Hall Brothers that we will iron out these monster details in time.  Problem with us Gen X-ers though is we want it NOW!


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 23, 2013)

> Problem with us Gen X-ers though is we want it NOW!


Not just Gen X-ers; some of seasoned citizens that have pushing this for years...


----------

